# ppd kc III and floppy drive



## Knitsewmama (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, in the last three i have been learning to use my brother 940' , been a joy to do so.
now i want to understand what to do with my accessories one at the time.
i have the fb100 drive and the ppd kcIII, the last one have the cartridge III. 
My questions:
do u need both our just one? 
i cannot find much info on the ppd all i find is for ppd110 or 120 -is mine one of those on the knitking version? 
what is on cartridge III?
i just have the cable to plug to tv but not the aerial socket adapter, do i still need it? - can i use any tv?
can i connect the ppd to the computer? 
i heard the ppd battery last 5 years and this little device ois old so u don't know when was last changed. where do u find this battery?
any help is greatly appreciated,


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Good morning.

You are in for a new world with the use of the PPD and FB100.

First your PPD Kc III is the same as the PPD 110/120 they are made by Brother but under the Knit King name. Just as the Knit King IV (KKIV) is the same as the Brother 940. So in the future if you see something made for either it will work yours.

You do not need both to use the PPD but you will need the PPD to use the FB100 if you want to design your own patterns on the PPD and save it on a floppy or use a design on a floppy disk in the PPD design system.

There is a virtual FB100 that uses a DAK cable to save your designs on your computer. But that is another story lol.

If you have the coax / RF cable then that is all you need to connect it to the tv. As far as tvs yes and no. Even though you have a cable the will plug the PPD's RF to the tv's coax, that doesn't mean the tv will be able to understand the signal that is coming in. I have 4 TV's and only two (the older ones) can handle the RF signal. The other two even have RF connectors and still can not understand the PPD signal. You will have to try and see.
The cartridge battery. The memory in the these cartridges are static. That means it will only store a pattern as long as the battery is good. When the battery dies your saved (not the pre installed) patterns will disappear. The batteries are easy to change. I do not believe they were soldered in as many others are. If you need/want to change the battery save your designed patterns onto a FB100 disk before you remove the battery.

Play with it test out the cartridge to see if it saves. If it is a very important design you want to keep save it to your FB100. If you want to I have the PPD100 and cartridges I and II and they still have their original batteries.

FB100 is not as useful as it use to be. As I mentioned above you can store your PPD designs on a blank floppy or load patterns from the FB100 into the PPD to design with.

The floppy disks can still be found and the FB100 will format it to the proper format to save your patterns. Their are also many patterns on the web that come with a 930/940 disc that you can load using the FB100 the good thing is with the 940 you can use designs for the 930 and 940 on it but you can not use 940 designs on a 930. If you have designs on a older floppy back up your disc to 1 or 2 other floppies as they tend to die without warning.

Both PPD and FB100 can be attached directly to the 940 to download and upload patterns.

When you save a design make note of the track and pattern numbers and what your design is. When you attach either to download to the 940 it will want to know what track to download and it will download every pattern on that track. Then when you program the 940 you tell it what pattern # you want to use.

As with everything knitting machine they have been around for many years. I own 4 machines and I know at least two were made while I was still in diapers. lol
The PPD and FB100 are considered archaic and out dated. But I say if it ain't broke don't fix it. Like wise if $100 pattern system does what you need why pay $800 that has stuff you will never use.

If you are computer literate http://home.comcast.net/~kidoodles/emulator.html has information and down load links for a FB100 emulator. It works like the FB100 but it allows you to save to and download to the PPD and 940. It does require an $150 cable from DAK or compatible and can be found on EBAY used.

Enjoy Robert


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry did forget the batteries can be bought at most stores that sell jewelry hearing aid batteries. Just pop it out and look at the information printed on it voltage etc. If they do not carry it you can usually find a compatible on in size and strength. Your local computer store may even carry them as they are the same style battery that is used to power the motherboards Bios memory.

But that is a whole other book. LOL
Robert


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

I sent the following reply to another knitter a few weeks ago:

Changing Brother Stitch Pattern Cartridge Batteries

Although the Brother manuals indicate a shelf life for the battery in the Pattern Cartridges, my own PPD120, which I have owned for 15 years, still does not need the cartridge battery to be replaced.

To replace the battery in a pattern cartridge is quite simple, and it should take no more than an hour to complete. We have done this just to see what is involved, for future reference.

Firstly you have to take apart the 2 halves of the plastic case very gently, so that you do not break off any of the small pieces of plastic which click and hold the 2 parts together.

Secondly you need to find the details on the battery (there are at least 6 different cartridges, so the batteries may have a different number on them), so that you can buy an exact replacement battery. These are about £1.00 GBP, here in the UK. They look like a coin and are used in computers and car key fobs, etc. They are available in many stores, including Maplin.

When you have the correct replacement battery, you need to remove the old battery, which is soldered in, by using a small soldering iron. Then insert the new battery and solder it in place using solder and flux.

Finally click the 2 plastic halves back together carefully. Job done for at least another 15 years!

I understand that all the data that has been stored on the cartridge is lost when the battery is changed.


I just thought that I would add that the Brother Stitch Pattern Cartridge Extra's cartridge, which you cannot save your own patterns to, does not have a battery inside. This is because the batteries are needed only for the cartridge to be able to save patterns that are put in by the knitter.


----------



## Knitsewmama (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you guys, I am more confident now. I got several knitking magazines that came with floppies, I am happy I may use some, I even got floppies for garter carriage pattern magazines. And here I was thinking that I would have to grow away such old things.
Thank you Robert you answer many of questions, and I visit mostly knitting machines frequently for manuals and staff. 
Now do the cartridge III have any patterns on it? If so how do I know what is what? Would those patterns erase as well if battery dies?
And would I be able to see on the tv hooked to the ppd any patterns on the floppy discs?
I will include the photos of what I have, to see if there is Something else I need to connect tv to ppd.


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry I do not have the Cartrigde III but I do have the I and II and they both have the same patterns. The cartridges were sold with the individual PPD or seperate. The Cartridge I actually has no Number on the outside but was sold with the PPD 100 the Cartridge II with the PPD 110 and the III with the PPD 120. Each one seemed to come out with the release of a new electronic series of machines. 
The cartridges were made to have the same patterns that are installed into the knitting machines allowing us to visually see what we are working on and what it will look like if you layer one on another or just want to change (add / take away)what it looks like. I love it because if you are designing a piece say 60 or 200 stitches wide and want to line up an isolated motif(s) you can start your pattern the full 60 or 200 stitches wide and rows high and place the motif(s) where you want them. Save download to the machine and set up the pattern and your motif(s) will be right where you want them. No more adding and aligning them in the KM and hope you didn't put the teddy bear in the decrease for the arm pit. lol
I believe the III contains the patterns for the Bulky 270 on it as well. Your pattern manual has the pattern numbers next to the patterns and a punch card / mylar version in the back. When you get it hooked up follow the instructions to pull up the patterns and see if they match what is in your book. Sorry I can't be of more help then that. 

As far as the patterns that are pre installed no they will not disappear if the battery dies they are built into the program that resides in a non static program chip. 

If your tv has an RF connector on the back of it you have everything you need. Set the tv switch on the back of the PPD to channel 3 or 4 and change your tv channel to the same channel. If they do not work then you will need one other item. It is an RF to coax converter. It is very small and inexpensive and can be bought in most electronic departments at you local walmart etc or Radio Shack. Take you cable with you to show the person if you are unsure. It is about an inch in length it has the female end your RF cable plugs into and the other end has a male coax push on connector for your tv's cable connection. Then do the same with as above for setting the station.

If it still does not work then your Tv's are totally digital to inclde the RF just like two of mine. Then go to the attic and get that long forgotten color tv you thought you would never use again or go to the resale shop and look for one that still has rabbit ears it doesn't need to be high end but you will want color.

To see the patterns on your floppy follow the instructions to transfer them to the PPD ant you will be able to see the stitch pattern on the tv 

Robert


----------



## Knitsewmama (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah thanks Robert you are awesome thanks for sharing your knowledge wit us!
And by the way I just found out that I have a book called punch cards and the previous owner saved all patterns in a floppy (most likely with the ppd because is same previous owner) but they are labeled 970 format. Can I still use this in my 940?
I'll include photos , this patterns are small because where designed to fit in a punchcard 24st repeat.


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry I know nothing about the 970 but I am thinking the answer is no.
The book for the PPd will tell you how to set it up as far as what type of machine you are using. YOu would use the 930/940 selection. Then hook up your FB100 and insert the disk. Tell the PPD to open the file If it sees the pattern it will download it. If it doesn't see any thing or asks if you want to format it tell it no and remove the disk.

The patterns in the book you can use you just need to create the pattern in the PPD as it looks in the book.

Robert


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Knitsewmama said:


> Yeah thanks Robert you are awesome thanks for sharing your knowledge wit us!
> And by the way I just found out that I have a book called punch cards and the previous owner saved all patterns in a floppy (most likely with the ppd because is same previous owner) but they are labeled 970 format. Can I still use this in my 940?
> I'll include photos , this patterns are small because where designed to fit in a punchcard 24st repeat.


I don't think there is a 970 format. That person probably used the disks with a 970 machine. I think the format is also 940, but I could be wrong.
The stitch cartridge III has the patterns of the KH270 included. It has some different variation functions.
I think the PPD KC III originally came with the cartridge 1 or 2.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

KarlaHW said:


> I don't think there is a 970 format. That person probably used the disks with a 970 machine. I think the format is also 940, but I could be wrong.
> The stitch cartridge III has the patterns of the KH270 included. It has some different variation functions.
> I think the PPD KC III originally came with the cartridge 1 or 2.


My 970 is compatible with PPD, fb100 and the cartridges work in it. My PPD 120 ( the last made I believe) came with cartridge III which are also the same as stichworld 3 and were built in on the 965i and 970. In a nutshell, I the 970 format works with the other items, she may be have meant that particular disk had been loaded into the 970 memory


----------



## Knitsewmama (Dec 7, 2013)

I am going to try today to see what I can do with those floppies.
It is good to know that cartridge iii have stitch world 3, there are some patterns in there I liked and I was thinking on creating them with the ppd, wuffff no need now. Lol.
I am heading to print a copy od stitch world 3. Yeajjjjaaaaa. 
And on my 5 years old son's words "Thank you guys, you are the best"


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

I think that you will find that you cannot use the floppy disk that is marked with KH970 format with your knitting machine.

It suggests to me that the floppy disk has been formatted using the KH970 knitting machine and then had patterns saved to the disk from the KH970.

In my KH970 Knitting Machine Used Manual (page 92) it states that disks formatted with the KH970 knitting machine cannot be used with other electronic knitting machines.

The KH970 transfers patterns individually to and from the disk drive, unlike the other models which only transfer the whole content of the memory of the machine in one block, either to or from the disk.

Unfortunately, you will also not find either the StitchWorld II or the StitchWorld III Patterns on any of the Cartridges. 

Cartridge II and III both contain the patterns from the original StitchWorld Pattern Book. 

Cartridge III also contains the patterns for the KH270 Chunky/Bulky knitting machine.


----------



## Knitsewmama (Dec 7, 2013)

to me doesn't really make sense to have same stitches that are on the knitting machine on that cartridge. but I guess it will for someone that doesn't have the first stitch world patterns.
it would have been great if the cartridge iii had the stitch world patterns 3. 
how about if I save the 970 patterns on the ppd cartridge and then I transfer them to a floppy formatted for 940? is that even possible? I am just fishing to see all possibilities.

about the tv conection I found on my tv an input labeled analog RGB (pc in) as well as the antenna input. which one should I use? they both have different plugs and I would have to find an adapter.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

Knitsewmama said:


> to me doesn't really make sense to have same stitches that are on the knitting machine on that cartridge. but I guess it will for someone that doesn't have the first stitch world patterns.
> it would have been great if the cartridge iii had the stitch world patterns 3.
> how about if I save the 970 patterns on the ppd cartridge and then I transfer them to a floppy formatted for 940? is that even possible? I am just fishing to see all possibilities.
> 
> about the tv conection I found on my tv an input labeled analog RGB (pc in) as well as the antenna input. which one should I use? they both have different plugs and I would have to find an adapter.


The PPDs are really very simple technology, compared to todays sophisticated electronic gadgets, but, nevertheless, they do do what they were designed to do.

Actually, anybody who has a Brother or KnitKing knitting machine without StitchWorld patterns built in cannot use the Cartridges anyway.

I can't say whether you can transfer the patterns from the KH970 formatted disk to your PPD Cartridge, as I have never had a reason to try. I expect it will just come up with an error message if it can't do it.

The patterns that are shown in the Brother Punchcard Pattern Volume 5 book are supplied on the cartridge called Stitch Pattern Cartridge Extras. This cartridge comes with a booklet showing how to use the patterns on the various different Brother/KnitKing electronic knitting machines that allows patterns to be input from a Cartridge or a PPD. There are 878 stitch patterns in Book 5 and on the Stitch Pattern Cartridge Extras, not just 28 as your floppy disk seems to have.

The PPDs are connected to the Antenna Input, in the same way that we used to connect video recorders, before Scart leads came into being. It is likely that you will need to obtain a converter of some kind to do this if your PPD was not supplied with the corect cable for you to connect it to the antenna input on your TV. The PPD User Manuals have pictures at the beginning of the book showing what is needed in the USA. It is on Page 4 in the PPD120 Manual.

If you don't have a User Manual you can download it, free of charge, from my website by clicking on the following link and finding it in the list:

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html

You will find the PPD120 User Manual near to the bottom of the list of free manuals.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Knitsewmama (Dec 7, 2013)

MostlyKnittingMachines said:


> The PPDs are really very simple technology, compared to todays sophisticated electronic gadgets, but, nevertheless, they do do what they were designed to do.
> 
> Actually, anybody who has a Brother or KnitKing knitting machine without StitchWorld patterns built in cannot use the Cartridges anyway.
> 
> ...


ABSOLUTLY helps a ton. I got manual from ur side. It tells me what kind of adapter I need. I feel silly I miss that.


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello
I have the ppd as you. When I went to get it out I've seem to have misplaced all the parts that go with it. Seeing you have the same one is it possible if you could send me pictures of what came with this machine. I really would appreciate it. It's been a long time since I used it and wanted to start using it.
thanks
Eileen


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

ibetya said:


> Hello
> I have the ppd as you. When I went to get it out I've seem to have misplaced all the parts that go with it. Seeing you have the same one is it possible if you could send me pictures of what came with this machine. I really would appreciate it. It's been a long time since I used it and wanted to start using it.
> thanks
> Eileen


Here is a photo showing what was included in a Brother PPD120 here in the UK.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-ppd120-patterning-device-user-guide.html
this should show it.


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok, thanks for sending the pics. I have all but the ac adapter. Does it say on the adapter what wattage and amp it is? If I can't find mine I can problem get a universal one

thanks
Eileen


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

See photo attached.


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks alot!

Eileen


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Just curious, is the ppd kcIII the same as the ppd 120? or is it the ppd 100. What is the difference between the two?

thanks
Eileen


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

ibetya said:


> Just curious, is the ppd kcIII the same as the ppd 120? or is it the ppd 100. What is the difference between the two?
> 
> thanks
> Eileen


The difference is in the cartridge only, so a PPD100 with cartridge 3 makes it a PPD120.


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok thanks for explaining it to me. So seeing I have 3 cartridges that would make mine a ppd 120 right?

thanks
Eileen


----------

